# Shaving with baby oil?



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2007)

I was at my mom's house last week and in her shower, there was a bottle of baby oil. I asked her why she had it in there and she said that a friend of my sister's had recommended it to her when she shaved her legs. I was intrigued so I used it the next time I showered and O..M..G! My legs and arms (yes I shave my arms cause I hate arm hair) are so freaking smooth. I didn't have to use a lot of oil. I usually lather with body lotion afterwards and I didn't feel like I needed it this time around. So last night when I was grocery shopping I bought a bottle of my own.

Anyone else use this?


----------



## lynnda (Dec 30, 2007)

No..but I am definitely intrigued! Do you think the gel baby oil would work just as well?


----------



## Ricci (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish, I am allergic to it .. major rash

I wonder if I would be allergic to that

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No..but I am definitely intrigued! Do you think the gel baby oil would work just as well?


----------



## angellove (Dec 30, 2007)

oo.. i'm going to try it next time i shave.. but.. doesn't it clog your pores?


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lynnda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No..but I am definitely intrigued! Do you think the gel baby oil would work just as well? I wouldn't see why not. If you do try it let us know. You will keep feeling yourself up cause you are so smooth and soft.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oo.. i'm going to try it next time i shave.. but.. doesn't it clog your pores? I am not sure. I am pretty sure its safe since it is used for babies and their skin is more sensitive.


----------



## lynnda (Dec 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldn't see why not. If you do try it let us know. You will keep feeling yourself up cause you are so smooth and soft.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yeah I love using the baby oil gel!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Dec 31, 2007)

omg i need to try this my legs are ALWAYS so dry after i shave!


----------



## Ten99 (Dec 31, 2007)

I swear by it. I thought my cousin was crazy at first when she said to try it. Oh my gosh, after the first time I was hooked.

I hate, hate, hate body hair and I am a frequent shaver. My skin suffered for it because it would get soooo dry. Well, I don't have to worry about that now--my skin is left silky smooth and ultra moisturized.

I have been using it for the past year and a half and haven't noticed any skin problems (clogged pores, etc). My legs can be really sensitive at times and razor bumps used to be a problem. Since using the baby oil, no more bumps!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You will keep feeling yourself up cause you are so smooth and soft.



^So true. Even the boyfriend noticed the difference.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ten99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I swear by it. I thought my cousin was crazy at first when she said to try it. Oh my gosh, after the first time I was hooked. 
I hate, hate, hate body hair and I am a frequent shaver. My skin suffered for it because it would get soooo dry. Well, I don't have to worry about that now--my skin is left silky smooth and ultra moisturized.

I have been using it for the past year and a half and haven't noticed any skin problems (clogged pores, etc). My legs can be really sensitive at times and razor bumps used to be a problem. Since using the baby oil, no more bumps!

^So true. Even the boyfriend noticed the difference.





I am glad that it is working out for you too!


----------



## Maysie (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Marisol! I've been using the gel baby oil on my legs after I shower and it makes them so soft. I never thought about using the oil to actually shave. I bet it would be unbelievably smooth! I'm all excited to try this tonight, lol


----------



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the tip Marisol! I've been using the gel baby oil on my legs after I shower and it makes them so soft. I never thought about using the oil to actually shave. I bet it would be unbelievably smooth! I'm all excited to try this tonight, lol Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks for the tip! I will definitely try this!!


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 31, 2007)

geez, i think i might need to try this :]


----------



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

And here I thought you would all think I was a weirdo for trying suggesting this new technique.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Dec 31, 2007)

oooooooohhhhhhh! I'm deffinitely trying that out!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Will def try it. I havent used baby oil in the shower since I was pregnant 25 years ago..I got zero stretch marks!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll have to try this! Thanks for the tip! I'm bad, I usually just use soap and if I'm feeling really motivated I'll use a shave gel.


----------



## nunwekk (Dec 31, 2007)

i usually use conditioner. I'm going to try this- great tip-thanks for sharing!


----------



## susie evans (Dec 31, 2007)

i have been using baby oil for years if i run out i use hair conditioner also

susie


----------



## Maysie (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay I just got done shaving with the baby oil gel. I like how smooth it makes me, but there's one thing I didn't like...it clogged my razor with globs of goo and hair, so I had to keep scraping it out. I'm thinking this may be because I used the gel, and its a thicker consistency than straight baby oil. So next time I'm trying the liquid kind. Also (I'm sure most people already do this, but in case you don't usually, like me) be sure to spray your tub down with a cleanser afterwards so the oil doesnt coat it and make you slip next time you're in there. I am happy with the results though and I'll update on when I use the liquid version. Thanks Marisol! My legs are happy, lol


----------



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay I just got done shaving with the baby oil gel. I like how smooth it makes me, but there's one thing I didn't like...it clogged my razor with globs of goo and hair, so I had to keep scraping it out. I'm thinking this may be because I used the gel, and its a thicker consistency than straight baby oil. So next time I'm trying the liquid kind. Also (I'm sure most people already do this, but in case you don't usually, like me) be sure to spray your tub down with a cleanser afterwards so the oil doesnt coat it and make you slip next time you're in there. I am happy with the results though and I'll update on when I use the liquid version. Thanks Marisol! My legs are happy, lol Yay! I am glad that you liked it. I guess the gel would be a thicker consistency than the oil itself. I am glad that you liked the end result.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 31, 2007)

Alright dammit! I'll have to get some and try it! So, consider yourself lucky Marisol because normally I won't use anything other than my Skintimate Shaving Gel! As for arms and shaving, I hear ya girl! I used to do it too, but I quit. Got tired of that "burning/prickling" sensation when I was cold and had nothing there! LOL! That HURTS!


----------



## Nick007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay, I want to try. But one thing scares me, does it make the razor slippery or anything, and I mean when the blade touches the leg. I'm scared it will slide and then cut. Lmk, as I'm in need of either that or shave gel today!


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow! Any updates from folks who have tried this? I'm thinking about it!!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Alright dammit! I'll have to get some and try it! So, consider yourself lucky Marisol because normally I won't use anything other than my Skintimate Shaving Gel! As for arms and shaving, I hear ya girl! I used to do it too, but I quit. Got tired of that "burning/prickling" sensation when I was cold and had nothing there! LOL! That HURTS! Let us know if you do. 
Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I want to try. But one thing scares me, does it make the razor slippery or anything, and I mean when the blade touches the leg. I'm scared it will slide and then cut. Lmk, as I'm in need of either that or shave gel today! I don't use a lot so the oil but it didn't make the razor slippery or anything. It glides along your leg.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 31, 2007)

That makes so much sense! My husband's shaving routine includes oil before his shaving lather. I gotta buy me some baby oil now!


----------



## speedy (Jan 5, 2008)

I always use oil to shave with, either baby oil or whatever body oil I have in the shower.


----------



## lapuce (Jan 5, 2008)

Great tip!! Looking forward to try it.It's on my shopping list


----------



## joybelle (Jan 5, 2008)

I must try this. Now I gotta drive to the store and grab some.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 5, 2008)

definitely gonna try this! thanks!


----------



## pure25honey (Jan 6, 2008)

i tried shaving with oil one time and it clogged up the razor. I might have put too much on though. I should try it again.


----------



## Trisha. (Jan 6, 2008)

I've tried it before &amp; my razor got all clogged &amp; gross &amp; I kept having to scrape it off. It was just too much work for me...lol.


----------



## revei (Jan 7, 2008)

I shave with conditioner too, but I've never tried the baby oil method, I have some of that baby oil gel so I might give it a try.


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea I use it. Never tried it for shaving but I will now! I usually put it on just before I get out of the shower. I have very dry skin so I use lotion afterward and my skin is so baby soft. I love it!


----------



## xxohitislove (Jan 9, 2008)

I gotta try this. Thanks!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 9, 2008)

It did make my skin softer but it clogged my razor. I have the 4 blade one. I guess I will stick with my shave foam.


----------



## katana (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going to give this a try tonite!!

Thanks for the tip! I have a reaction to the shave creams, and soap/body wash dry my skin out!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 9, 2008)

It's great--but use sparingily - it gets gooky in the razor.


----------



## Karren (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to try that!!! I do use hair cream rinse or condirioner sometimes and it is really slick and makes my legs ultra smooth....


----------



## xiongmaomao (Jan 10, 2008)

I use conditioner too, but gonna try out the baby oil now! Shaving cream sucks&gt;_&lt;


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Jan 11, 2008)

is shaving makes hair grows more and make it like men's???


----------



## andrea90 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just tried this tonight. Love how my legs feel.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow! How can I not try this?


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 13, 2008)

i tried this and i definately have to agree...my legs were silky smooth.




thanks for sharing this tip!!


----------



## Solimar (Jan 15, 2008)

I have done the baby oil, and it works great. I am one of those people who are wayyy too lazy to consider a shaving cream.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 15, 2008)

I just started to use baby oil when I shave my, ahum...face. Works nicely! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## glowinggal (Jan 16, 2008)

whoa - great tip -- can't wait to try it - might have to run over the store now and get some; I don't think we have any here already as we typically don't use it.


----------



## Lara91 (Jan 17, 2008)

am going to try that, thanks,


----------



## breathless (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome tip! i'm excited to shave tomorrow! my son has bottles and bottles of baby oil, and i don't use it on him. so, i'll snag 'em =]

okay, so, i tried this with oil gel, or whatever. BAD experience! aaaaaa. never again. horrible.

at first, it takes me 5 minutes to do both legs. but today, i'm shaving, its been around 7 minutes, and within that 7 minutes, i only got 1/2 of a leg shaved. i dont even think that. i had to keep on cleaning out my razor and it got soo bad, that i had to toss it. it was brand new too. eeeeeeeer.

maybe it was the gel kind that did this or maybe i put on too much. but, i had to literally scrub it into my leg, so i know i didn't use too much. lol. maybe the hairs were too long? i dont know. but, i'm mad because i have oil all over my hands and slippers and pj's. ish.

i think it did it all wrong.


----------



## ghaz-as (Jan 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ten99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My legs can be really sensitive at times and razor bumps used to be a problem. Since using the baby oil, no more bumps!
No more razor bumps? Hallelujah! I'm totally trying this tonight.I usually use shave gel, which is much better than cream or soap or conditioner...but I still do get bumpy and dry.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 26, 2008)

I bought some Palmers Moisturising Body Oil (the one in the flip top container) and it's perfect for shaving. Makes my legs silky smooth. My razor was gliding over my legs. Using the oil ensures you get a smooth and close shave and it emulsifies which makes it easier as well.

Thanks Marisol


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I brought some Palmers Moisturising Body Oil (the one in the flip top container) and it's perfect for shaving. Makes my legs silky smooth. My razor was gliding over my legs. Using the oil ensures you get a smooth and close shave and it emulsifies which makes it easier as well.
Thanks Marisol





I am glad that it worked for ya!


----------



## DreamLessOften (Jan 26, 2008)

Ive always used baby oil, so much easier than soap or shaving cream.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah I've heard about this before and my sisters use it and they rave alot but I personally prefer my Braun Epilator!!


----------



## Goddess_Medea (Jan 26, 2008)

I use coconut oil cause thats what i have on hand. It works great, leaving my legs and arms silky smooth. It does tend to clog up my razor if my hair is a bit long. But I shave in the shower so I just put it under the shower head for a few seconds and the clog is gone. I'm curious about the conditioner shaving, I might have to try that tonight.


----------



## lemonfrost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a bottle of baby oil, but I never use it. This is definitely worth a shot.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *angellove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oo.. i'm going to try it next time i shave.. but.. doesn't it clog your pores? I'm positive it would clog your pores if you put it on your face cause it is oil, but I'm gonna try it since I usually don't have to worry about clogged pores on legs and arms.

Oh yeah the arm shaving isn't weird, I've been doing that since I was 12, cause I am one hairy Mexican, I mean this isn't peachfuzz, but gorilla hair.


----------

